# Happy Birthday to Me!



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

It's a few weeks early, but my self-present arrived today http://javascript<b></b>:void(0);


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nice!!! Happy B-day man!!! :bl


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice gift. Happy Bday!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

"Do not soak in water"?!? LMAO!

Happy Birthday! Great self-gift!


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> "Do not soak in water"?!? LMAO!
> 
> Happy Birthday! Great self-gift!


I was surprised that it didn't say "do not eat contents." 
or "do not smoke"...

My birthday is on 2/3, but I usually end up celebrating for at least a few weeks (last year we went to Vegas...), guess I'll start today!

javascript:void(0);


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice b-day gift!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

phisch said:


> .....
> 
> My birthday is on 2/3, but I usually end up celebrating for at least a few weeks............., guess I'll start today!


I like the way you think! :thumb:

Partay on Sir!! :beerchug:

I was fortunate enough to recently attend a Hotub party at Mr. Reindeer's house... Wow! What a Bash! :nod: ... arty: :woohoo:


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice! I'm also looking forward to try those some day!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Have a great B'Day,,nice present to ones self.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Bad Astronaut (Nov 11, 2007)

Happy B-day man!


----------



## jerseysmoker (Mar 3, 2009)

same here mine is Sat and the box from another land is on it way with a box of #2's for me can't wait


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Andy - Great present... I always buy myself the best presents too, haha
Enjoy those, and happy birthday!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I can taste them through my screen....


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Happy b-day. Enjoy those tasty treats


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Happy birthday! Those are one my fav's! Enjoy them.


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

so, today is my actual birthday. my buddy just gave me an Oliva Serie V Special V Figurado, a 601 Box Press Maduro Toro Blue, and an Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic! Numbers 5, 6 and 7 in this year's CA top 25! 
(technically the number 5 was the Especial Belicoso, but it's close enough for me..)

On a side note, we all went to Hooters and I put down 40 wings. By myself. Total domination.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Good god those look friggin great man!


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

40?? Geeze, that's epic.. Happy birthday man.. Sounds like it rocked..


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Happy birthday man, enjoy those Decades, awesome smokes


----------



## ethan1066 (Feb 5, 2010)

i can enjoy them any time and not wait for something special..oh...great birthday gift..


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

ethan1066 said:


> i can enjoy them any time and not wait for something special..oh...great birthday gift..


heh, I was going to buy them anyway, but the birthday was a great excuse to blame the purchase on hehehe :whoo:


----------

